#ubuntu-dz 2011-08-08
<Rohff94> pffffffffffffffff
#ubuntu-dz 2011-08-11
<oix> plop
<Abdelhak> bsr t le monde
#ubuntu-dz 2012-08-07
<bigsicret> bonjour !
<bigsicret> il est là Omar ?
#ubuntu-dz 2015-08-07
<hamza> السلام عليكم
<hamza> اريد ان اطرح مشكلة
#ubuntu-dz 2016-08-13
<someuser16000> bonjour
